# 2.5 diesel talbot express cooling fan problems -



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi - 

I have a 1991 Talbot express kontiki swift... currently on tour in germany...

Overheated up Austrian hills yesterday, both fan fuses had melted completley.

I have temorary wired up a by pass taking live from cig lighter as was thickest available and join the wires manually when I need the fan...

TRouble is where is the relay? As I have no lives to the fuses now...

Will be working on tomorrow so any help would be appreciated. remebering of course I am limited to what i can get hold of...#


How does the fan circuit work? anybody got a wiring diagram?

Thanx in advance

Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If I remember rightly,  it comes off the temp sender unit where the thermostat is.or there is a second sender unit at the bottom of the radiator. you can make it a manual control with a switch on the dash if you prefer until you are able to fix it properly.

cabby


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Are there any relays behind the dashboard re the fan as no voltage to fuse box,


----------

